# Platinum Interchange Everyday Low Rates



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 24, 2010)

Platinum Interchange Everyday Low Rates. 
Domestic Exchanges:$129, Intl:$149, Upgrade Fee $97, Guest Cert $35. 
Your week deposit is good for 2 years. 

Visit the platinuminterchange.com site for more details.


----------



## kwilson (Jun 24, 2010)

Please repost including ALL of your fees.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 25, 2010)

When did P.I. start charging for a "guest certificate" and WHY is it necessary???   If I reserve a week, and want my friends to use it, why can't I just put their names on the "check-in" form???

Please explain "EXACTLY" why you charge for the "guest certificate"---why it is so much $$$---and why a member has to obtain one.

Are you just trying to follow one of the "big boys" (RCI, etc) to shaft people that want to use your company???!!!

Tony


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 25, 2010)

Great question Tony.

Platinum Interchange has been charging a Guest Certificate for years, the difference is that _we only charge it after you confirm the reservation and then call us back to do a name change_. *If at the initial point of booking you let us know the name of the person checking-in, then there is no guest certificate fee. *

Thank you!


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 26, 2010)

*PI moderator*

THANK YOU for clearing it up (in MY mind) about the guest registration fees.  I "know" I was confused, since I had never been charged the fee.

It "DOES" make sense if there has to be a change in the reservation, and it makes more work for you.

SO---to "re-iterate"---if you reserve a unit for "friends", at the initial booking date, there is no additional fee.  If you want to change the names on the original registrations/booking, at a later time, there will be a "guest registration fee of $35.

I hope I am correct in all of this, AND, everyone else will be clear.

Tony


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Tony,

You got it! If you give us the guest name at the time of paying for the exchange, there is no $35.00 fee, but if you call a day later, after booking the exchange to give us a different check-in name, then a $35.00 fee will be charged.

The initial guest name could be the owner’s name, a family member, a friend or anybody else (the initial name does not have to be the owner’s name).

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 28, 2010)

*P.I. Moderator*

Thank you.  My original posting (#3, I think) on this thread, was mainly playing "devil's advocate"---AND --- getting substantial information.  I really did have questions/concerns about a "guest certificate" and fees associated with getting one (since I had never been charged that fee) and thought it might have been a "new"  policy.

It is GOOD to "clear the air" and get correct information.

Tony


----------

